# weight limit on F18 ejection seat



## weiss (26 Feb 2007)

It is rather academic interest at this point but would that matter if I am 190 lbs?  Or should I drop it down to somewhere in the middle of the bracket?  Its all pure muscless though, will hate to let them go...


----------



## Franko (26 Feb 2007)

I'm not sure what you are asking, mind clarifying?

Regards


----------



## weiss (26 Feb 2007)

I think I have seen posted somewhere that pilot has to be whithin 160 to 200 lbs of weight in order to be able to fly fast jet because of ejection seat design limits.  Shall I pull through the reqruiting process fast jets will be my first choice, hence was my question.


----------



## Zoomie (26 Feb 2007)

I believe the nude body weight is a figure above 200 lbs - so you should be ok. 

My advice to you would be to take baby steps when it comes to the pilot-making program in the CF.  Concentrate on passing ASC, BOTC, PFT, etc...  Don't sweat it when it comes to what plane you want to fly - the CF will make that decision for you.


----------



## IBM (26 Feb 2007)

I don't mean to sound like a smart ass, but does this mean ejections systems may fail due to the pilot being overweight?


----------



## Inch (26 Feb 2007)

IBM said:
			
		

> I don't mean to sound like a smart ass, but does this mean ejections systems may fail due to the pilot being overweight?



No, it's more a function of what happens to you after you exit the aircraft, you're outside the weight range, you could tumble and not get a full canopy prior to hitting the ground.


----------



## Globesmasher (26 Feb 2007)

weiss said:
			
		

> I think I have seen posted somewhere that pilot has to be whithin 160 to 200 lbs of weight in order to be able to fly fast jet because of ejection seat design limits.  Shall I pull through the reqruiting process fast jets will be my first choice, hence was my question.



From 1 Cdn Air Div Order, Vol 2, 2-007, the weight bracket for the CF188 is 136 (nude) - 249 (boarding) lbs.
Boarding weight includes your clothing and equipment ... basically the condition that you are going to sit on the seat with.
I don't think you have to worry.

Follow zoomie's advice - it's good.
First things first.


----------



## Loachman (26 Feb 2007)

A seat will not launch a heavier mass to the same level as it will a lighter one. On the ground, that means the heavier occupant will not go as high as a lighter one. Exceed the design limit of the seat, and there will not likely be time to stabilize and have the canopy fully open before the ground provides the deceleration. In the air, the vertical velocity of the seat is countered by the downward velocity of the aircraft and extra weight also works against the occupant. A seat moving upward at 500 feet per minute (number extracted rectally for example only) relative to an aircraft falling at 2500 feet per minute is the equivalent of being fired downward at 2000 feet per minute. If one ejects at 2100 feet that may be survivable. If one's extra fifty pounds drops the seat velocity to 400 feet per minute, it most likely isn't.

When I was on the Tutor, there were no weight limits. Shortly after I left, one lost power on short final into Calgary. Both pilots ejected. The lighter one lived, the heavier one did not.

If you've seen some of those Russian airshow ejection videos, you can appreciate that lives are lost or saved by pretty small margins at times.

I know of one individual saved by getting his partially-opened canopy snagged by a tree. And through another kind twist of fate, he was probably saved from a heart attack by having this occur during a pitch-black night.


----------



## weiss (26 Feb 2007)

Thanx everybody, really appreciate all the comments here.  Regarding first things first - waiting is brutal sometimes, I think there should be some kind of a medal for patience.  I have got nothing else to do but to disturb busy people with my silly questions.  I saw that crazy Russian's ejection video BTW, makes sence now.


----------



## dan_282 (6 Mar 2007)

im 6'2 but skinny, im not sure what id be most suitable for..obviously u all know what id want 

kind of off topic,

i know theres not really an age limit for DEO officers, but are the selection crew biased towards older people?

and by that i mean, giving the majority of them multi engine/helo? 

im 22 right now, just headin to school..i'll be 26-28 if i decide to go onto a degree...wish i woulda started earlier, but what can u do

looking at the recent NFTC grads on the hawk, alot of them were under 23 and 24, if that old!


----------



## Globesmasher (6 Mar 2007)

dan_282 said:
			
		

> ......, but are the selection crew biased towards older people?
> 
> and by that i mean, giving the majority of them multi engine/helo?



No, age is not a factor or function .. neither is height or weight or anything else.
Aircrew selection process will determine if you have the aptitude to become aircrew ....
The flying courses will determine if you can succeed as a pilot.
Selection will then taken place based on your aptitude, performance and success.

Age is not one of them.


----------



## 3green (20 Mar 2007)

Weiss, don't fret, but get used to waiting. Some of us do 3 years plus of OJT until wings. Just make good use of your time and enjoy yourself. In terms of the seat limits, there are also weight limits on the seat in the Harvard and Hawk. I believe they are more restrictive than the 18. The Harvard tops out at 245 lbs with all equipment I believe, and I don't know about the Hawk. I think the Hawk is a bit more restrictive. 

It is a good time to be going through and asking for jet. It's good to do some homework on the #'s, but as was pointed out before, prepare yourself for the CF telling you where you're going. Or sending you jet, and then making you a Moose Jaw instructor for a few years rather than going to the 18.

Good luck.


----------



## 3green (20 Mar 2007)

dan_282 said:
			
		

> looking at the recent NFTC grads on the hawk, a lot of them were under 23 and 24, if that old!


In terms of age, I wouldn't say many of the guys on the Hawk are under 23. Most of them are probably 25 - 30. Age is not a consideration in your selection - it's performance on course. You might have the foreigners confused with Canadians, they often are pretty young guys. 



			
				dan_282 said:
			
		

> im 22 right now, just headin to school..i'll be 26-28 if i decide to go onto a degree...



If you're considering getting a degree, be aware that the pilot entry program for people without a degree (CEOTP) is not always open. It opens and closes off and on depending on demand, and often it will remain open for only a few months - which isn't enough time to get your application processed and get an offer. Some recruiting centres will not even take your file to process if you don't have a degree and CEOTP is not open.

CEOTP is a good way to go because you can get in early, do your training/OJT straight away, and get your degree paid for later by the CF while earning salary. But it's very tough to get in under this program. If you're serious about this career track, I would strongly suggest getting a degree and going in DEO, or ROTP to civy university if that option is open, or ROTP to RMC. 

It doesn't matter what your degree is in, just that you have one for DEO. Of course, if the CF doesn't pan out, it would be nice to have a useful degree that can get you a job...


----------



## Kev4207 (4 Dec 2007)

Thanks 3green that was useful info. But even if i want to become a pilot in the CF degree doesn't matter? So a degree in like aeronautical engineering would be just as useful as like a history degree. (I plan to apply as  DEO btw)


----------



## bartbandyrfc (4 Dec 2007)

Kev4207 said:
			
		

> Thanks 3green that was useful info. But even if i want to become a pilot in the CF degree doesn't matter? So a degree in like aeronautical engineering would be just as useful as like a history degree. (I plan to apply as  DEO btw)



The kind of degree you take at university does not matter one iota.  I entered under DEO with a BA in geography and history, and was selected for pilot with no trouble at all.  While the degree doesn't matter, I would expect that your marks do.  If you finish university on the Dean's List, this will help your chances.  Also, the recruiters look at your file favourably if you are involved in a long list of other activities while at school (reserves, work, sports, etc). 

Best of luck.

Jim


----------



## belka (5 Dec 2007)

Globesmasher said:
			
		

> From 1 Cdn Air Div Order, Vol 2, 2-007, the weight bracket for the CF188 is 136 (nude) - 249 (boarding) lbs.
> Boarding weight includes your clothing and equipment ... basically the condition that you are going to sit on the seat with.
> I don't think you have to worry.



There are some guys that are way above the 249lb limit, especially with all their cold weather gear on.


----------



## Perfect_Clark (26 Jan 2008)

If I coast around the 130 lbs range (I'm 5'5", male), am I going to get stiffed on the weight limit at aircrew selection (I have that coming up in Feb.)? I don't mind if I'm not suitable for jets, I'm far more in love with the hercs, auroras, and globemaster... but is there a bottom cutoff for those too? Also, being 5'5" should I be concerned about meeting the size requirements?


----------



## benny88 (26 Jan 2008)

Read around this site. Your question has been answered. But heres the quick version: You aren't weighed @ ASC or DRDC, so weight doesn't matter. And height has no real bearing either, they take a picture of you in front of a blue screen, and a computer then measures your body dimensions and determines which cockpits you can fit in. So you could be pretty short, but if your arms are long enough or whatever, you'll be fine. 5'5 shouldn't be a big problem, worry about passing your simulator  Good luck.


----------

